# "Planking"



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hey everyone,
seeeing planking has been popular lately , i thought why not try it on horseback.Yyou DONT have to do it but if you would like to share photos feel free!
(planking is where you lay across something straight. 

lol i tryed it 
anyway enjoy!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahaha, what happened to Eddies eye!? Good to see how quiet he is now.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

I was experimenting with makeup lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

As you do lol


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

hahah... I tried planking on Oscar.. He kinda wandered off on me lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Good old Oscar


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know how planking is popluar, I think its stupid. Thats pretty cool though my horse would probably walk off if I tried that.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, a dude tried to do it on a 6 storey balcony and fell off and died. What an idiot. Imaine thatm his friends that were going to take the photos seeing their friend die from somthing as foolish as planking. It is ok in SMALL measures but by no means, on a freaking building! Or anything dangerous for that matter. At our school, we have been threatened with suspension if the teachers catch anyone planking. No warnings. Straight on suspension. I have never done it.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah same at my school I haven't tried it either.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its quiet weird I reckon!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

lol yeah i no its stupid but i was just interested to see if he would stand. lol its not like im gonna die lol....


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

No! Your not stupid enough to freakin do it on a building! lol


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Ahhh, the things we do under the influence of alcohol... You'd think after Acton died, people would stop doing it, but no, the very next week, some idiot goes and planks a moving car! 

I think it's quite cute to do it on horseback though. Good work on getting him to stand!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, the other dude is in a coma last time I heard!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks lol. 
pinto: hmmm im not sure what u think


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope, no one ever does


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmm a different perspective might be good


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

What do you mean by a different perspective? Perspective of what?


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

lol a different perspective on why I did it. I'm not stupid, I wasn't tryna kill myself. Lol I was also dared to at school. All I did it for was to test out edstar ,(c if he would stand) hahaha he just turned around at looked at me as if to say what the he'll u doing!! Lol. Anyway. All I'm tryna say is that I wasn't doing it to be stupid or dumb etc.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh I wasn't aiming my comment at you earlier. I actually think thats pretty cool that you can do that on your horse. One of mine would probably run off if I tried, just because I was sitting on him funny. Though I haven't actually tried. hmm hehe


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Hahaha u should but it wouldn't be planking cause it's ILLEGAL it would be laying across their back. Hahah yeah he was just like wth u doin. Hahah apache and Sammy wouldn't run off would they ?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't think Apache would he's too lazy lol. Sammy might though because he is very forward as it is and I wouldn't put it past him to bolt if he spooked. I'm not sure but he might spook at the whole legs sticking out from his side thing hehe.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Can He Star said:


> Hmmm a different perspective might be good



Yes I would rather be face up with a good look dude face down.:shock:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh your funny!

I knew that you were not doing it to be stupid Maddie, I wasn't trying to say that at all. :S


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

apachewhitesox said:


> I don't think Apache would he's too lazy lol. Sammy might though because he is very forward as it is and I wouldn't put it past him to bolt if he spooked. I'm not sure but he might spook at the whole legs sticking out from his side thing hehe.


Hahahah yea. Edstar was like wth u doin


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Yes I would rather be face up with a good look dude face down.:shock:


Lol true haha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Yes I would rather be face up with a good look dude face down.:shock:


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Oh your funny!
> 
> I knew that you were not doing it to be stupid Maddie, I wasn't trying to say that at all. :S


Lol. Ok
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha, can't say planking is my cup of tea, everyone on my facebook has been doing it, and i must admit some of them are quite funny. Planking even made the border news and newspapers, apparently so far 7 people in our region have died from it. Some of the places they get to baffles me i'm like "how'd they even climb up there in the first place?!"
Here's two that made me have a wee giggle


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Hahahahahaha.

Planking is just natural selection at its finest. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

It's big in Australia? Dang. Never heard of it in the states.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> It's big in Australia? Dang. Never heard of it in the states.


Neither had I.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

not planking on a horse but me and Jenna planking on the centre bar in the float. Im the blonde one and yes I fell off :lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

its big in my town i dont find it all that interesting haha my horse would probably give me a straight death glare if i did that haha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Tess is that docile she would just stand there! She is so quiet these days she is worrying me O.O


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I'm sorry...I know it's terrible to laugh at anyone's dying but...

"Death by planking" :rofl:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

never heard of it ! cant see the pictures though..


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its slack to say but just thinking that someone died lying down is pretty weird...


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a picture of me planking on cowboy haha ! 

Then the second one is me planking on a jump haha, then planking on the field feeder, and the last one is me planking on the picnic table on all the rubber buckets lol. 

I have a whole album of planking on my facebook and I find it quite amusing


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hahaha awesome ...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't understand the fascination.. all your doing is lying down? but i agree with Spyder. lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It doesn't fasninate me, just amuses me lol


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

ok i don't want to sound stupid or anything but *why* do people do it!?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Just for sonthing to do.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hahah lol


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Urban dictionary says:


"Planking is a great pastime for people who get bored easily and have friends willing to take pictures of them looking like retards. Public planking is more adventurous and is harder to pull off especially on things like: cop cars, public toilets, and in the middle of six way highways.

Planking can also be dangerous if performed: in places of frequent use, the tops of tall buildings and placed frequented by pedophiles and rapists."

And yes it did originate in Australia. Always makes me giggle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

i love this thread its hilarious!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Being unaware of the new trend that is called planking, when I opened the thread and saw the original photo I thought it had something to do with vaulting.

Now that I have seen all the other photos all I can think is this ---> :shock:


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

^ hahah me vaulting .... no way lol my horse would probs freak....


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

^^ My mares probably would....if they weren't 14.2 and under. You'd break them trying to jump on them lol


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> It's big in Australia? Dang. Never heard of it in the states.


We love planking in Ohio! Or maybe it's just licking county.. ? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I plank... Every night when I go to bed. Planking in bed is the best way to relax.



:rofl:


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

^^^^^^ lols


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I planked on Monty... he turned around and looked at me like "wtf" and then just stood there. Such a reliable boy. I sit on him in all kinds of odd ways.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm gonna say it's just licking county. I have heard of it at all and I cover a 4 county spread daily between dayton and cincinnati. How bizarre, I think I'll pass. That's good core strength, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

